# My first paper mache creation



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

I am loving this place already. So many talented peoples. Well here is my first attempt at paper mache, and homemade paper mache clay. An old curtain rod and broken mini blinds for the ribs.










enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him - he has a unique look.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How did you make the head? That is too cool!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Tin foil and paper mache ping pong balls for the eyes. Just lots of imagination.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It is very cool. That part just above the eyes really brings it out nicely.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Tin foil you say. I will have to try that out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

That just looks awesome! Extremely unique head and I love the eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just looked at him again and thought, "What is it about that face that is so familiar?", then it hit me - he's the Grinch in Halloween garb:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I like it too, zombiemommy... very unique indeed! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

lol the Grinch? Not exactly what I was going for but it works.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Your off to a great start with mache. A very unique and scary face on that guy.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I just looked at him again and thought, "What is it about that face that is so familiar?", then it hit me - he's the Grinch in Halloween garb:googly:


I was leaning more towards some sort of primate, but the Grinch works too 

Good job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the style of that, looking forward to seeing more. We like to see pictures of the build too you know.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah I have a few I can post

Here is the head pre varnish ( my nephew said it looks like a dinosaur)










and here is a better pic of the man himself


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks kewl! I thought the same thing your nephew did, a dinosaur skeleton digging his way out of the ground.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very NIce!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to go! Nice work indeed!


----------

